# Shipping Semen



## Nubian1234 (Oct 25, 2012)

How much does it cost to have semen shipped? How does that work?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I bought some semen about 1 1/2 years ago and it cost $120 for shipping. Either you or the shipper has to have a shipping tank (it is like a miniature semen tank, has one canister) I think within my shipping cost was also the cost to fill the shipping tank with nitrogen. I got mine through FedEx and the shipper had it set up so that I had to be there to sign for the tank. The next day FedEx came and picked it back up (the shipper had it set up to be picked up the following day since all shipping was pre-paid). I bought my semen through BioGenics LTD. You might be able to get a better deal on shipping if you go through a private person, or if they aren't too far away go pick it up and also pick up other people's semen at the same time and you can charge them a small fee for picking the semen up to help cover your fuel expenses.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Last time I checked (few months ago) it was $75 for shipping.


----------

